# Moving To cyprus, General info please.



## jayuk (Oct 13, 2008)

hi all, my husband and myself are looking to move to cyprus, we are looking at, coral bay, pafos, peyia areas, my questions are, 

we will be looking at renting a villa, pref with a pool, not the price of rentals, but could any body give me an idea of what utilties there would to be paid, and what prices?? 

work
i can turn my hand to most things, and work like to be working with horses, i know of georges trekking place, but if anybody has any info on other places that would be great, it doesnt have to be trekking, it can be anything to do with horses (i have 25 years experiance.)

are there any agencies in the uk or cyprus that deal with ex pats wanting to find work ?? 

finally, we are planning on having around 7-12000gp behind us, if work didnt come up straight away would this be a decent amount to tide us over for at least 6 months?

thanks all! 

oh and if any body has a small villa with pool to let please get intouch, if it needs decorating or some work doing on it, this is not a problem.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jayuk said:


> hi all, my husband and myself are looking to move to cyprus, we are looking at, coral bay, pafos, peyia areas, my questions are,
> 
> we will be looking at renting a villa, pref with a pool, not the price of rentals, but could any body give me an idea of what utilties there would to be paid, and what prices??
> 
> ...


If you dont find work immediately the ammount you will have behind you will be very tight.
For a small villa with a pool you need to allow at least 600 - 700 euros per month.
My advice is to start small with an apartment with communal pool to give yourselves time to see how things work out. 
There is a riding establishment in Kissonerga which is close to Coral Bay but even if there is a job available you need to take into account that the wages here are very low.
Dont blow all your money on renting a villa until you and your husband have both got jobs and you know how much you have to spend each month.
For day to day cost of living take a look at Cyprusbill.com.
Regards 
Veronica


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

*Hi*

For day to day cost of living take a look at Cyprusbill.com.
Regards 
Veronica[/QUOTE]

I dont have a Pool but my Elect Bils are only £30 a Quarter and the ' Funny Community chare around £15 a quarter ( better than the £120 a month i pay in the UK ! 

Mike


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I dont have a Pool but my Elect Bils are only £30 a Quarter and the ' Funny Community chare around £15 a quarter ( better than the £120 a month i pay in the UK ! 

Mike[/QUOTE]

Don't know what you do with your electricity... We have just had our Bill for July to September an it was €200 for 2 months! (end July to end August) .... there was a waching great fuel surcharge on it. Granted we have a pool but this was only average electricity comsumption according to the statistics. So I'm sorry, but the days of £30 bills are gone!

The community charge for Oroklini was €86 (I think for the year) plus about €75 for refuse collection.... we were paying over £1700 for 2008-9 in the UK!


----------

